# Oriental languages in Australian universities



## fedemurai (Jan 10, 2014)

Which university is the best in Australia about oriental languages and cultures? 
There's a possibility to study in that field for a PhD for example? 
In my case I'm referring to Japanese and Korean. 
Thx in advance ^^

Ps. I'm a new member and I'll be in Australia with my girl at the end of march using a whv!

"花は櫻、人は武士。Among the flowers a cherry blossom, among the men a warrior"


----------



## forestyuan2014 (Oct 7, 2014)

I think the answer is ANU.


----------

